# Santa's Kingdom - What happened to it



## Mers1 (30 Sep 2008)

Can anyone remember what happened to Santas Kingdom, they were in Goffs and then Punchestown from memory.


----------



## FredBloggs (30 Sep 2008)

There was a thread on this last year - Santa! 
We didn't get any response to what happened it.  Have to believe then that it magically disappeared.


----------



## gillarosa (10 Oct 2008)

It was expensive but it was quite well run imo, I actually got a bit of a shock when I came out the door after the 2 hours and found myself in Co. Kildare had a bit of a North Pole frame of mind with all the elves and hot chocolate lol. I think, but am not quite sure, the reason Punchestown did not host it the following year was something to do with problems they had with a well know ticketseller 

I have heard of one that looks remarkably similar in Down called Santa's Cottage www.santascottage.ie but again its expensive, the posters on rollercoaster.ie were advising to book in STG as the Euro prices they charge for admission are a little on the imaginative side.


----------



## Lollix (12 Oct 2008)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Ash 22 (12 Oct 2008)

Was'nt that the place that the actor "Bob" in Fair City was involved with.


----------

